# Pendant Video How-to



## YoYoSpin (Dec 3, 2009)

Jeff will be loading my new Pendant Backer Plate (part 1) video up onto the IAP library soon, but in the mean time, if you'd like to view the tutorial from my site, then dial in here.

Part 2 will be ready in a couple of days, covering the deluxe indexing feature of Richard Joyner's PBP, so be sure to check back for more how-to's.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Ed, your work is very inspiring.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice tutorial Ed, but then again you do a great job on all of them. Thank you for sharing your technique.   : )


----------



## edman2 (Dec 3, 2009)

Top tier as always. Thanks Ed.


----------



## scotian12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ed...Thank you for showing us how to use the pendant jig. The clarity of your filming is very good. I'm looking forward to your second vidio on the indexing.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## papaturner (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Ed.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome thanks


----------



## Super Dave (Dec 3, 2009)

Great video !! Thanks for sharing with us. I'm looking forward to part 2.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## sailing_away (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you for creating the video.  Fantastic quality and very clear and the use and safety precautions.  My wife liked your pendant more than the ones I’ve made for her.


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Ed, I have had one of the pendent jigs for a while, but you gave me new ideas on how to use it.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## DJ2759 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Excellent Video*

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## markgum (Dec 4, 2009)

Great job. Thanks for sharing


----------



## thewishman (Dec 4, 2009)

What a great tutorial. Thanks for the video.


----------



## mokol (Dec 4, 2009)

a very nice job. waiting for part 2
victor


----------



## Bobalu (Dec 4, 2009)

Another great video Ed. Now that I've seen just how cool this thing works, can't wait to get one for myself. One problem though, I can't seem to find this product listed on Richard's website. Do I need to contact him direct?


----------



## WoodCarverOH (Dec 4, 2009)

PM sailing away from here to get info. or search this site for sailing away for thread.


----------



## razor524 (Dec 4, 2009)

Great video.  Thanks!!


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 4, 2009)

Went to the website and only see pens. Although I may be halucinating from CA. Guess I'll shoot him an email.


----------



## sailing_away (Dec 4, 2009)

Send me a PM.  I have not listed them on the website yet.  I probably should considering demand.

Richard


----------



## alphageek (Dec 4, 2009)

sailing_away said:


> Send me a PM.  I have not listed them on the website yet.  I probably should considering demand.
> 
> Richard




DUH... Now after the big rush is done you had to say that... We could have set you up a special page with checkout and everything back when it was insane and everyone had to have one..


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you for your hard work and sharing the video with us.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 4, 2009)

Great video Ed  (Like always).


----------

